# Nordship 28 anybody any details, experience etc.



## Viking1 (Oct 11, 2004)

I know Nordship have a great reputation as builders but I do not seem to be able to find any information on the Nordship 28. I have the opportunity to buy one, it looks fine but I can find nothing by searching the net.

Any help?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like a solid boat from a quick look on Yachtworld. There are 2 for sale - both in the UK.
Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

1983 Nordship 28 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Here's one of them.. a few pictures. Looks solid as Brian says, but cramming an aft cabin into a 28 footer has to cost you something somewhere, here the cockpit looks smallish and the main salon a touch cramped too. I've seen a 33 foot very similar looking boat that seemed to pull off the concept a little bit better.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with you Faster. I find a boat 1' longer than mine with almost 1' less waterline length with an aft cabin hard to imagine. It's got to be a real basic aft - 2 singles only. The feet of them must extend under the cockpit seats as there are only cockpit lockers in the forward part of the cockpit. The head has to be aft to port and the chart table is a folder over the settee.
Brian


----------



## legionnaire158 (Apr 9, 2010)

I own one - "Haforn" berthed in the solent. Basic but comfortable, and sails like a dream (Loves rough weather). If you want any info add me as a friend on facebook (Steve Lewer)
MiTempo, you're right about the internal architecture, the stern cabin has two singles, but they're wide and comfortable, and a stern cabin is great for kids and off-watchers.

Steve


----------



## Elsbill (Apr 10, 2011)

I have owned and sailed extensively in a Nordship 28 for 21 years. It was my first boat and, so far, only boat. My wife and I have cruised with over 8000 miles together, including living aboard her for 2 years while exploring the Mediterranean. I am currently fitting the boat out in Germany to get ready for her second visit to the Stockholm Archipelago

What I like about the boat is that is it light, and can sail when other boats are still motoring (useful in the western Mediterranean) but, as another contributor mentioned, is fine and safe in rough weather. It is not a boat for large people and having 4 adults on board for extended periods is problematic. 

What sold the boat to me initially was the centre cockpit design at a price I could afford at the time. I do not find forepeaks comfortable for sleeping and hate having to make up my bed in the saloon each night. The rear cabin is very comfortable with two single full length berths (which can be made into a double with an insert cushion). The aft cabin is the perfect place for off watch crew as you can easily look out and see what is going on and, if necessary, be on deck in a second.

Despite the aft cabin, there is plenty of locker space and certainly enough space for long term cruising. The full cover canopy also allows for a very comfortable living space in wet weather.

The build quality is excellent with all the fittings seemingly one size up from what you would expect on a boat this size - it is built like a Volvo! In all my sailing nothing has ever broken and I have never been let down. The motor is small but will push you along at 6 knots in calm conditions.

The saloon is small but cosy. It seems to keep an even, cool temperature, even in hot weather. 

All in all, a great boat for 2 not too large people!

I am currently fitting the boat out in Germany to get ready for her second visit to the Stockholm Archipelago

Cheers...Stuart


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I notice the Nordship Faster linked to on Yachtworld (in the UK) is still for sale a year and a half later.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

mitiempo said:


> I notice the Nordship Faster linked to on Yachtworld (in the UK) is still for sale a year and a half later.


Awful lot of topside for so small a boat. There is an Australian design (also sold in the US) by Peter Cole, the Nantucket 31 that is of similar concept. While I appreciate the amount of room down below and admit that off the wind they are quite handy under sail they can dance a merry jig at anchor. 

That one Fast linked to has some pretty fancy electronics, nice looking cokcpit enclosure and an arch that is a good solid beastie. Overall looks in reasonable condition but USD45.000 would be a few good reasons she is still for sale. Bit of over capitalisation perhaps ?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks pricey to me as well.


----------



## Sailorboyd (Jun 21, 2012)

Viking1 said:


> I know Nordship have a great reputation as builders but I do not seem to be able to find any information on the Nordship 28. I have the opportunity to buy one, it looks fine but I can find nothing by searching the net.
> 
> Any help?


Appreciate a little late and you may have made your decision but I have owned one for 11 years and have been totally satisfied with her. Not a racer but built like proverbial outhouse. Easy to sail solo. Centre cockpit is capable of four with ease. 5 is cosy but achievable and can sleep 5. Pointing could be better but mine is twin keeled version so drying out etc plus. Volvo 2001with sail drive reliable. Wide side decks for ease of sailors not as nimble as used to be. Cockpit tent increases useable space. Would trade her in for larger yacht but can't be bothered to sail her to mainland and she has been good friend!
If you still have opportunity to buy the one you've seen would recommend


----------

